# Looking to do some tournaments...



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

I m looking to do some shoots and tournaments, but needs to be some what local. Currently think of starting indoors as I better my skills do some outdoor field archery. BTW I currently shoot barebow but might go limited route if the class is better.

Only thing I can find in KY besides a few club 3D shoots is the National Championship...
https://www.nfaausa.com/indoornationals
The way I read that though, thats a second round from competitors of the Vegas tournament? 

So how can I get started and become active in the sport more than just the yard and woods.

Thanks for all input and advice, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

How old are you?
If you are over 50, check out the National Senior Games. 

Qualifying in even years. National competition in odd years.

Venue -- NFAA 900 round. 30 arrows at each 60/50/40 yards.

http://www.nsga.com/state-information.aspx


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

I m a young buck 29 yrs... 60 yards is still much for me, still working on making it past 30 which is why I thought indoor would be best for be. Think I could learn from such events.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

The Louiville shoot is the NFAA Indoor National. 

It is technically part of a multi event tour, but you are more than welcome to shoot it as your only leg. 
We take all shooters of all skill levels and equipment styles. 
You will have to join NFAA though to participate.

It's a huge event and a really great time. 2 days of indoor shooting plus a Pro Am on Friday night.

Hope to see you there
Chuck
NFAA Pro-Chair


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

thegoodnews said:


> I m looking to do some shoots and tournaments, but needs to be some what local. Currently think of starting indoors as I better my skills do some outdoor field archery. BTW I currently shoot barebow but might go limited route if the class is better.
> 
> Only thing I can find in KY besides a few club 3D shoots is the National Championship...
> https://www.nfaausa.com/indoornationals
> ...


I hope you have looked at the Kentucky Archers Association website: http://www.kentuckyarchery.org/ 
Kentucky holds state championship tournaments for Field, 3D, and Indoor.
They have also hosted the Indoor and Field Sectional tournaments.
And as you have noted, they have been the site for the NFAA Indoor National in Louisville for many years.

Indoor Nationals and Vegas are completely separate events, although as FVChuck mentioned they are part of a multi-event tour. An archer is welcome to compete in one or all of those independently.

The Vegas Shoot is the only one of these that does NOT have a NFAA membership requirement.


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

wa-prez said:


> I hope you have looked at the Kentucky Archers Association website: http://www.kentuckyarchery.org/
> Kentucky holds state championship tournaments for Field, 3D, and Indoor.
> They have also hosted the Indoor and Field Sectional tournaments.
> And as you have noted, they have been the site for the NFAA Indoor National in Louisville for many years.
> ...


Will be sure to look into KAA and about NFAA membership.

Thanks


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

Being off today I been doing a little reading up on the topic. NFAA membership seems to be a very useful membership, so I plan on joining. Visit KAA website, I had looked at that before but couldn't find any sort of event schedule. I m gonna investigate that more, seems they are affiliated with the NFAA as when I download registration form it was for the NFAA...

So in the spirit of planning, what fees are there in addition of membership fee? Also on the subject of class, I am unsure which I should do. Currently been shooting BB compound (for about 8 months), but am not opposed to BH, or BHFSL. which of the three would be beginner friendlier?

Sure I will have more questions as I continue down this road, appreciate all the help guys!


----------

